# Is there supposed to be wax left over?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry for all the candle questions. Just trying to figure it all out!  

Even if you have the perfect wick, will there still be wax left over after the burn is no longer able to burn? (wick is all the way burnt)? 

I am burning 4 different candles now. I am burning two pillars.... the 3 inch by 2 inch pillars. One with #3 wick and one with #4 wick. I just do not see how it will use all of the wax in the pillar. 

I always assumed that a perfect burn was to use up all the wax in the candle. 

Take the pillow mold from mannlake. Even with the wick they suggest, will the wick burn up all the wax? But the little skep from mann lake should burn all the wax. 

Dont customers want the wax to be all used up?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

give the candle 1 hour burn time for every 1" of diameter of the candle. So a 2" candle should burn 2 hours to get to the edge or near the edge. This should bethe minimum burn time for the first time around. Once the candle burns down a bit it will also burn some of the sides. I am burning a 3" diameter candle and it burns less than 1/8" from the edge all the way around.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and if it doesnt burn all the way or almost all the way then it means it needs a bigger wick? What is bigger then a #4? 60 ply?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

here are some pictures:




























Image 1 is using #3. Image 2 is using #3 and the third pic is a skep and a pillow. 

What do you htink about the burn on image one and two?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

the candle dosent have to burn away to nothing -but what people want is NO DRIP-which is what beeswax candles are supposed to do (burn with out dripping )so explain if they want a candle to burn to stay away from the figurines because of there shapes it is impossible-they are for beauty-best to burn votives -skep -pillar-honey pot and so on -RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and all have been burning for 4 hours so far.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

skep needs a #2 wick -(same sizes that you would use on a tapper-RDY-B
pm-275 mannlake


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

why? because it is running?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

yes once you have a candel that dose not drip-(run ) then it burns its full capacity-beeswax candels dont drip-like parifan pepole dont want problems with molten wax-it apears that there is to much burn to that candel-wick to big
try smaller wick-(or not) i pour many-many diferant types and the only wicks use are #2 and#6 (2/o 6/0) RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i see. What do you think about the pillar candles in the pic?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i always thought customers wanted all the wax to burn away. A lot of customers ask us if there is wax left over after the burn, making it sound like they dont want wax left over. 

Do you tell your customers to bring you back the left over wax? or what do you suggest?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

the pillar looks good. You might want to put the skep in a votive cup.

The second picture looks good. You will want to trim the wick abit. I do it while burning sometimes.
the next time you burn you will see the sides used up a bit

good luck


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

try and sell the smaller candles -you will get more profit from a pound of wax-never had anyone bring back candle remnants -the best seller is carved egg-they hardly ever burn it -to beautiful :thumbsup: -RDY-B


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Chef,

I think that what people want is candles that burn like other candles that they buy. There is always some wax left from candles. My wife uses lots of candles (also beeswax) and ends up with a lot of wax left over. She melts it in an old crock pot and dips pine cones in the wax to make fire starters.

Yes there will be wax left in beeswax candles. How much depends on the type of candle. I have one mold that is a bee on a flower. I actually stopped putting wicks in them. I told people that they were really more decorative than a functional candle. They are about 3" across and about 1/2" deep.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

The only candle I have seen that is totally consumed is the votive in a cup. Because the entire candle liquefies in the cup while burning, the wick can draw every last drop into it.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, One word of caution. I noticed you have your candles sitting on what appears to be a catalog on a wooden table. Yikes! No matter how close you are watching them, it's too easy to get distracted. At least put them on the stove or up on inverted jelly jars or something safe. We wouldn't want to see pictures even worse than your truck accident.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

lol...... this is true! bad bad truck accident. I miss that truck but I love the new 4x4


----------

